# How many Canadian AT-ers do we have here.?



## bullrambler

How many At-ers do we have in this Canadian section of AT.


----------



## rotor205

I'am here 

Dave


----------



## postman99

Jason in attendance


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

Ted here #4


----------



## Iron Mike

:thumbs_up


----------



## 56Bearbow

:elch:


----------



## MLabonte

Check Check 1 2 3 !!!


----------



## moearcher

down in the eastern part of the country. I am here


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Test for Echo.......................


----------



## MJewell

Here also.


----------



## hunter-4-life

Yep


----------



## PEGE

here!


----------



## MLabonte

GenesisAlpha said:


> Test for Echo.......................


Were you having a RUSH kinda day ?


----------



## daisyduke

Here!!:canada:


----------



## Flip68

here also:canada:


----------



## 3--d

Can some one pull my finger?...Do you smell smoke?? :tongue:

Andy

:darkbeer::beer:


----------



## cath8r

I'm still here. Ignore is a great feature!!!


----------



## TeamAOC

yub


----------



## jeronimo

im here , eh .


----------



## bpbiggamehunter

Count me in!


----------



## Bigjono

A Brit living in Ontario, do I count


----------



## The Whip

Add a new guy to the list. Hello lol

Manny


----------



## crazymoose

I'm here:canada:


----------



## DssBB

Here aswell EH!


----------



## peregrine82

Reporting in from the geriatric ward.:canada:


----------



## ravenbow

Here.


----------



## GWN_Nuge

Count me in


----------



## lone wolf

I'm here .


----------



## NK Archer

Splitting the coasts here!


----------



## mike106

here


----------



## CHAPPS44

Me too...


----------



## sagitarius

Present


----------



## F/F 3Der

Still around


----------



## Michael Myers

Not only Canadian but Born with the Valley Twang and all,Born and Raised in Lanark County.


----------



## Satchmo78

Newbie here.


----------



## Roots

I'm here


----------



## Gobblinthunder

sheesh im stuck somewhere between the 905 and 807........


----------



## Zenbrain

Present/ Je suis présent


----------



## claymx

:thumbs_up


----------



## mcasselman

Here from Eastern Ontario


----------



## whiterack

Chilling in Toronto


----------



## SuphanXP

Tomato Capital of Canada here!!


----------



## WesseJames

Check in from Alberta.


----------



## hillwilly

maidstone ont. check


----------



## jasjon

Here


----------



## chrispol

livin here and no place else can match it !


----------



## steely5

count me in ,Danny


----------



## timmer90

ok i will play
also here


----------



## Mach 10

Where the big bucks roam.

Mach 10


----------



## extreme

count me in !


----------



## RyanBambach

Im here too!!!


----------



## ArcheryAdiction

Im here, in New Brunswick


----------



## TheUnknownOne

Here In Our Nations Capital!


----------



## Slipfox

Calgary.


----------



## Footed Shaft

Tillsonburg here 
Bill


----------



## lakeboy1971

I'm never too far away!


----------



## wheelie

Still here.


----------



## dcraw

here from northern ontario


----------



## Evanryan

I'm here, northern Ontario but not too north.


----------



## Evanryan

I'm in Northern Ontario but not too north.


----------



## jwdroptine

Here


----------



## Warhammer1

Hamilton Ontario...


----------



## NSTeamleader

Noba Scotia , Canada here!


----------



## prairieboy

GO JETS GO!! present..


----------



## BowWhisper

Midland ontario here


Sent from my BlackBerry 9810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hensel

Hensel here in Kemptville


----------



## cc46

Chuck Cooper here, Ontario, Toronto, Hamilton, Sudbury, St Catharines, Ancaster, Chapleau, Metagama, Haliburton, Halifax NS....and a few thousand hours in the US if that counts....son of a Brit immigrant +10th generation French Canadian ...


----------



## Bow Junky

Nova Scotia


----------



## Engine10

Me too...


----------



## DODGE-3D

Dan Dodge


----------



## iwantone2.4

:canada::whoo:


----------



## Blackbear74

Alberta boy here!

Sent from Galaxy S using Tapatalk.


----------



## s72

Eastern Ontario here


----------



## Robb771

count me in :canada:


----------



## lostboy9

Present....:darkbeer:


----------



## JDoupe

I'm just waiting for the right time to chime in.......






D'oh!


----------



## nXXo

presents


----------



## travski

here


----------



## Raymond 1

Me too


----------



## shedder

I,m here as well


----------



## mooser

Ok- me toooooo


----------



## wanemann

wayner!!!!!


----------



## BowSitter

yup


----------



## Bow bandit

How about a free TRUCK!


----------



## hotwheels

Good Day
Tinker


----------



## thunderbolt

I'm here, but Tinker isn't all there



hotwheels said:


> Good Day
> Tinker


----------



## pricedo

I have owned a top end cross-bow and accessories and a top end long bow and accessories for 9 years.
Meant to get into the archery sport but never got around to it and the equipment is still collecting dust.
I have never fired an arrow or a bolt except from a toy bow my dad bought me at Crappy Tire when I was a kid.
Joined the forum to pick up some tips as I don't know any more about archery or bow hunting than I do about quantum mechanics.

I am an avid gun shooter & hunter & own a ton of guns so I'm sure there are some common principles between the two disciplines.


----------



## fireguy7521

yep, from the wild west


----------



## Crashman

Present and accounted for...SIR!


----------



## Windrover

Here


----------



## FarmerPaul

Southern Ontario fella here !


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

:canada: Pass the maple syrup. :canada:


----------



## dogguy

yippers


----------



## roadkill302

Hey:wink:


----------



## shakyshot

Here and undecided


----------



## Mr.Rigpig

SE Sask


----------



## tretch

hello


----------



## LIFETIMEGIRL

Sudbury, Ontario, reporting in.


----------



## stjoebowhunter

Acton is here too!!


----------



## kawiguy

Say hello


----------



## Spud28

Southern Ontario reporting in!!!!


----------



## Btension

Present!!!! ...... "I don't Feel Tardy!!!!!"


----------



## joe171

Hamilton here 
Ex Cal Wolverine Middleton DTM 330


----------



## deerhunter57

count me in.


----------



## Hnter's Luck

In like a dirty shirt!!


----------



## dg72a

Just signed up from southern ontario.......


----------



## Tskip

Diddo!


----------



## Pierre Couture

Lévis! Best view of Québec City ever :wink:


----------



## Lgard723

Latitude: 43.9975
Longitude: -79.47


----------



## 188088

Kelowna B.C. reporting for duty


----------



## Broken Cedar

Go Jet's Go! One from Winnipeg here.


----------



## MikeyTheobald

Peterborough, Ontario here. Glade to finally be getting back into shooting after nearly 12 years off.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

MikeyTheobald said:


> Peterborough, Ontario here. Glade to finally be getting back into shooting after nearly 12 years off.


Hey Mikey. Welcome to AT. Maybe see you at Saugeen Shafts.


----------



## FISHERKING

Grey/Bruce County lad here, waiting to chase gobblers.

jf


----------



## slater

Ontario Elk Country here....


----------



## x Kent x

Present. Oshawa here...and I'm not embarrassed by that lol.


----------



## c'dn-eh?

Another eastern ontario lad here!!


----------



## fisherboy_01

yep


----------



## bigHUN

me2


----------



## devo20

I am still wearing a toque. Eh.


----------



## K.Williams

bloody cool banana's, some Canadian's ...lol. :thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## dellis

I think I'm here, but I could be a figment of my imagination again.


----------



## Satchmo78

We're all figments of the imagination according to Douglas Adams.


----------



## chris peroni

here- Windsor ON, formerly Van BC


----------



## bearhunt

east of the x-ring is calgary


----------



## PinkArcherGirl

BC here.


----------



## giltyone

I'm here ... wandering about in the Northern half of Saskatchewan!


----------



## milsy

SW Ontario here


----------



## Michael Myers

We are the Best Country in the World and we have the Greatest People in the World,I am so Proud to be a Canadian and Grateful for everything this Country has to offer me.GO CANADA GO!!


----------



## goldenarrow1974

I m here also)
Bela


----------



## Jbooter

Checkin in!


----------



## dsal

Here


----------



## rossi9s

yup....2 Aters here


----------



## buck chaser74

here


----------



## Unclefester01

Unclefester in the house!!

Ken.


----------

